# question on ho tools



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

As I work on AFX g+ cars it would appear that tools are built for pancake cars or modern tomy cars. I guess tire pullers and pressers are universal, but, are there tools that can be used for the g+ arms?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## woodcote (Mar 24, 2009)

There's also this tool:










AFX made it to move the brushes out of the way when you want to get an arm in or out of the endbell.

Lucky Bob still has them, $1.50 in the SG+ parts section.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> You can buy one or make yourself one.


I have a pair long needle nose pliers, they fit it perfectly and jam the brushes open for both in and out placement of the arm


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

what happened to the edit button?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

a pair of tweezers that have a bend in the end suits me and makes it easy to handle the whole endbell assembly while I put the arm with proper spacers on the end in it.


----------

